# Confirmation



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wagging is fine. 

Ignoring the judge? Age and lots of practice at classes. Working on impulse control too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Judges like being wagged at.

Lots of practice + use of bait to keep the dog from moving around during the exam.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Wagging tails are a good thing. In a Golden, it helps demonstrate enthusiasm, good temperament and breed character. Definitely not a behavior that should be discouraged.


----------

